#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [書籍] 給喜愛龍的獸友們--龍典

## 阿多納托.粥粥

天阿閱讀報告不合格的粥粥在介紹書籍阿 :wuffer_laugh: 
好吧其實這本書在各書店也能看到der(現在買也不遲!
粥粥文筆真的不太好只能放圖了










粥粥認為這本書有探索過各龍類der背景資料,而不是純粹在描述龍的樣子之類
但畢竟最吸引的就是插圖(對於色盲的粥粥來說黑白很美好)
這本書除了能知多點關於龍的種族和特質之外
還能在繪畫時作參考資料用

以上,別怪責粥粥的報告能力阿(逃 :penguin_em18:

----------


## 卡斯特

終於看到我以外的人在分享書籍了qwqqq（感動（？

這本書很棒當初去書店時當場把它看完然後超想買回家的～
原本要在這裡介紹的可是我有點懶（#

除了龍典還有很多類似系列的書，似乎還有一些幻獸系列？
決定找時間通通翻出來看！

總之感謝粥粥的分享～

然後貼圖服務的網址似乎用錯了點圖好像會連結到貼圖服務去（？
可以放大圖沒關係的wwww

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

感謝粥粥的分享呢OWO

有時間的話，會去書店找找這本書吧W

尤其是還有提到應龍呢~

多謝分享囉

----------


## 帕格薩斯

我、我發現了我的生日禮物喔喔喔喔(閉嘴
這本的話，真心推薦給寫作或是其他方面各種需要研究龍的資料的人ww
考究和繪圖介紹都很詳細！！偶爾沒靈感會想要翻一翻讀一讀的好書~~
謝謝粥粥的推薦喔，我其實很驚訝這本超低調的寶典被翻出來ww//
期待更多好書被大家分享過來0w0

----------


## okami

這本有入手
總的來說還不錯 
但是其實我更加希望能夠有一本像是圖鑒那樣的書 
圖稍微多一點 方便查閱而且能夠有相關資料這樣 >w<　感謝分享～

----------


## 弦月

這本感覺很棒啊！
好想買！（望著瘦弱的錢包（？
這本感覺就整理的很詳細，如果有辦法+有錢買回來的話以後應該就不用再慢慢用網路查了W
也有點好奇卡斯特說的幻獸系列呢～改天去書店逛逛好了～！
真的非常感謝粥粥的分享！不然我大概永遠不會知道有這本書的存在了WW

----------


## xuan1991

WOW......................真的很好看唷 :wuffer_angel: 
3q :wuffer_angel:

----------


## 隨影

這本我也有
在博客來入手的
裡面的龍典介紹的很詳細
圖片也畫的很精美
最後面一段還有介紹到ACG裡頭出現的有名龍族喔

另外介紹一本在書店逛發現的
畫的跟介紹的也很詳細

----------

